# Hello from Hong Kong



## Encre2Chine (Feb 27, 2009)

Dear All,

I just received my new Beneteau First 31.7 here in Hong Kong...
Since the 31.7 network of owners in Europe is not very active despite the almost 1400 hulls sold, I registered here and already found many of the answers I was looking for to general questions such as autopilots, gps, etc..(thanks !)

I believe this is the first First 31.7 in Asia, and she sometimes looks like a dinghy in the middle of these superyachts and luxury power-boats around...but she's sweet and fast !

Nice to meet you all.

Eric
(French turning Chinese in my loved Hong Kong  )


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Oct 7, 2008)

If I'm ever in HK I want to see the horseracing!!

Being surrounded by a few dozen Chinese at a Sic Bo table in Atlantic City is one thing, I'd like to hang out with 100k+ of them!!


----------



## AE28 (Jun 20, 2008)

Eric...
Presuming you'll be sailing in Victoria Harbor, you'll be enjoying one of the most beautiful and uniquely identifiable cityscapes in the world!
Welcome!!!
Paul


----------



## Encre2Chine (Feb 27, 2009)

Hi Paul,

Yep... and a few miles away are a few hundreds of untouched little islands and rocks, white sand beaches and pink granite cliffs. It sounds like yuo've been through this and...is it a sight of regret I just heard ?  

As if sailing around Hong Kong was not fascinating enough, it's simply magic to sail through Victoria Harbour and suddenly find yourself heading for shores everything makes you believe you're the first one to see 

As for Horse Racing...yes, betting on horses is second job here, and it's great fun to go to the track on a Saturday afternoon.

Cheers
Eric

ps: I need a few days to compresse my pictures to an acceptable size, and I'll post a few of my boat, Victoria Harbour and the horse races if you wish


----------



## Encre2Chine (Feb 27, 2009)

There she is...but 97Kb max doesn't leave much room for nice pics.
I think I'll open a Gallery, when I have enough interesting pictures to share  
Good day to all.


----------



## Encre2Chine (Feb 27, 2009)

Ok..last of the introduction pictures.
Again, nice to meet you all. See you on the forum  
Cheers


----------



## JohnRPollard (Mar 26, 2007)

Eric,

Very nice!! Beautiful boat, she looks fast too!! 

Welcome to Sailnet!


----------



## Encre2Chine (Feb 27, 2009)

Thanks John  
I tried to rig her to be as easy as can be for a start...lazy jacks and bag, furled genoa, etc... so not that fast yet, but the time will come :laugher


----------



## Redplane (Apr 18, 2009)

Hi Eric, Read your posts in the forum. I'm looking for a used sailboat btw 30 - 34 feet. I know you just bought yourself a new one but any chance you came across any used boats in your search? I'm based in Hong Kong as well. 
Many thanks,
Adam


----------



## arisatx (Sep 2, 2004)

Welcome Eric and congratulations on your new boat.

So can you tie up at the Jumbo restaurant for dinner?


----------



## Encre2Chine (Feb 27, 2009)

Redplane said:


> Hi Eric, Read your posts in the forum. I'm looking for a used sailboat btw 30 - 34 feet. I know you just bought yourself a new one but any chance you came across any used boats in your search? I'm based in Hong Kong as well.
> Many thanks,
> Adam


Hi Adam,
The few used boats in HK I have investigated before going for a new one were much too big, even if a few really good deals were proposed. Besides, I was really lucky as my boat was completed in France, but noone to buy it, so I had a good deal, and ended up with a brand new boat for much cheaper than what I expected, and much cheaper than the few used boats I checked . 30 to 34 feet boat look like dingies in the marinas around here. I know Philippe has receievd his new Pogo 10.50 and his 8.50 Pogo is still for sale, but I don't know what program you are looking for (racing or cruising). Anyway, I will ask the guy who takes care of my boat in Causeway Bay with his sister. They know all the gossips of the marina, so they might know of some boats for sale. I'm a member of the Royal Hong Kong Yacht Club, and will ask around, and I will also ask my friends from the **** Haven Yacht Club.
Will keep you posted.
By the way...what about a beer in the RHKYC some day ?


----------



## Redplane (Apr 18, 2009)

*contacts*

Hi Eric,
Thanks for passing the word around. I'm trying to get my hands on a Hallberg Rassy, but don't think there are too many in Asia. It would be good to catch in at the yatch club for a drink. I'm still thinking where to store the boat - either middle island or SaiKung. My email address is [email protected]. Drop me a note...


----------

